# 2011er Hardtails



## NewbikeNRW (28. Februar 2012)

Weiss jemand (vielleicht können mir die Jungs vom Radon Team meine Frage beantworten) ob es in Bonn noch 2011 Team Hardtails in 20 Zoll zum Verkauf im Laden stehen?
Lt. E-Mail vor 2 Wochen sollten noch welche reinkommen?????
Danke


----------



## Aalex (1. März 2012)

Telefon in die hand nehmen, 0228 9784816 anrufen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kenbarrow (1. März 2012)

Ich glaube es gibt noch Team 7.0 in weiss in 20"


----------



## sinux (2. März 2012)

Ich war Montag da  - habe das letzte 16"er mitgenommen.
18"er waren noch ein paar da
20" ist mir keins aufgefallen....

am besten anrufen...


----------

